# Camo Rod Pics



## Putter Parpart (Feb 10, 2007)

*I finished this rod earlier Sunday night. A guy has a friend who loves camo and wanted a rod to match his colors on his walleye boat. It includes a picture of his hunting dog as a decal looking at him while he's fishing (not in the pics). He'll be picking it up tomorrow and will enjoy another visit with him.*


----------



## nitrofish (Jul 31, 2006)

Incredible!!! You guys amaze me with some of the stuff yall turn out. I play with it on occasion but I don't have the patience to do this kind of work. Once again this is incredible.


----------



## Fishtoys (Jul 4, 2007)

*Hey*

Hey Putter, is that a fishing rod or wall pc? That looks freaking great. Is that Holobraid? I love it. I'd like to see the pic of the dog too. Awesome work bud.


----------



## OwenD (Mar 31, 2008)

Fantastic work Putter!
Must b something to watch the new owner's face as theyreceive something like this


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

WOW! That's sweet Putter! The colors really pop!


----------



## SureSetman (Mar 31, 2008)

Awesome work, Putter. Like the whole thing but really like the way you did the guides. Keep on Keepin On.

Vern


----------



## wingman (Dec 18, 2006)

Camo so good, I can't even see it!


----------



## mark blabaum (Dec 6, 2007)

wingman said:


> Camo so good, I can't even see it!


I was thinking the same thing. I really like the colors and the camo grip is great as well. Did you put a picture of a dog on this rod to scare off all other dog's, and keep this grip from being chewed on?


----------



## Stan Grace (Dec 13, 2007)

The Master Builder does it again!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

It needs this line on it...


----------



## fishngrl1377 (Aug 30, 2007)

That is a really cool rod....I would love one in Blue camo....


----------



## seattleman1969 (Jul 17, 2008)

Awesome! My wife wants one in Pink camo! Desert digital tiger for me......


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

fishngrl1377 said:


> That is a really cool rod....I would love one in Blue camo....


Why not build your own?


----------



## fishngrl1377 (Aug 30, 2007)

I would love too but I have no idea where to strat or what to do...I guess that could be a new hobby...I really would like a blue camo rod though...


----------



## sandyd (Mar 31, 2008)

If everyone is puting an order in I would love one in purple. 

Love your work Putter can't wait to get over there again and maybe get a personal lesson.


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Camo Rods*

How about a Purple AND Pink camo?

Purple wraps on a pink blank look cool, so why not? C2


----------



## Putter Parpart (Feb 10, 2007)

*GONNA BE A GRANDPA FOR THE 3RD TIME!!!!*

*I gotta run, but wanted to say thanks to all. After 2 sons and 2 grandsons, they're delivering our grandaughter right now.*

*Mark, I hope yer right about this. I don't want to re-do any more handles a day after delivering them ever again! LOL!!*



mark blabaum said:


> I was thinking the same thing. I really like the colors and the camo grip is great as well. Did you put a picture of a dog on this rod to scare off all other dog's, and keep this grip from being chewed on?


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Beautiful job, Putter! Congrats on the Grandpa thang. Grandkids are cool for sure!
Jerry


----------



## mark blabaum (Dec 6, 2007)

Congrats on the grand child Putter. I hope every one is doing well, and you don't spoil her to much.


----------



## Putter Parpart (Feb 10, 2007)

*Mom and baby are healthy*

*Mom and baby are doing fine; Taeler Ann Margaret Parpart was 7# 3 oz. / 19" long.*


----------



## Doc Labanowski (Jan 9, 2006)

Wooo Hooo that is awesome my friend. I have a tiger wrap that would be purrrrfect on that puppy. You outdid yourself this time


----------



## Stan Grace (Dec 13, 2007)

Happy to see Grandpa made it through another Grandchild birth! Have you marbled a pacifier for her yet?


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Congratulations Putter!!!!!. I've been away at the St.Croix gathering at Park Falls and finally catching up missed e-mails and cruisin the message boards. The Camo rod is very cool but it just can't compare to a new grand daughter. Surely the smile is still on your face. News like this makes everything else in this world seem a little less important. Baby and mom doing well, that's all that really matters..........Have you decided on a blank for her yet? lol......Congrats again sir,,,,,,Jim


----------

